# LEON BROOKS HINES LAKE info



## aaronmc28 (Oct 4, 2007)

Buddy and I are looking to try this lake around mid-March. Hopefully pre-spawn for bass. Anyone been there that can give some pointers? Thanks.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

By Mid march they should either be in full spawn mode or just finishing up. Spawn has already started for most local lakes.


----------



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't wait to go to Brooks Hines. I hear that they're tearin em up.


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

Take a look at this site:

http://www.dcnr.state.al.us/fishing/freshwater/where/lakes/escambia/angler/

I have seen similar photos of huge large mouth taken out of Hurricane lake in BWR State Forest but I have yet to see one up close and personal!! 

But bass in the 10 lb. to 14 lb. range are worth driving that far to catch any day!! I think there also were photos of huge sunfish and crappie taken out of this lake also on that site.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

I have heard there is not really any use going into AL. If you are going that direction, go to Hurricane Lake.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

the bass are moving up to spawn now at that lake. there have been ans still are many double digit bass in that lake. i have seen a couple boat with tall towers that will drive around looking for the big one then sit on the damn thing all day with small live bream they caught. and they wont move. eventually the female hits and she big, but i dont like it.


----------

